# 20G heavily planted



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, not much of scaping, just a bunch of plants thrown together.

20G standard
AC 70, Top Fin 20
Aquatic Life 2x24W T5HO
2 x Yeast DIY CO2 bottles.
Flourish root tab
Big Al's plant supplement

2 German blue rams 1m 1f
11 cherry barbs 7m 4f
1 cardinal tetra
3 black line flying foxes
1 male guppy
14 amano shrimps

Amazon swords
crypto wentii brown
hygrophila borymosa
Java fern (covering 3 small pieces of drift wood)
Java moss
moss ball
jungle val


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

cool....I love the moss balls.....they are soooo ROUND....hehehe. do you rotate them on your palm while doing the water changes or you are "just" lucky...


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

No, I don't rotate them on my palm, may be I am just lucky.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Plants all look very healthy. You've got some species that would be very difficult to do much "Aquascaping" _in the most recent sense of the word_, in a tank of only 20 gallons.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

When choosing plants, as a novice, my primary consideration was ease of keeping, that's way these species were picked. I agree, most are not suitable for "aquascaping" a small tank.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Added new pics.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice! I like Cherry barbs too.

That female ram is rosy pink!


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

The rams have spawned a few times but they ate the eggs within two days.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's been a while since last update. I have been mostly a lurker.

No longer "heavily" planted, still enough plants I guess.

20G standard
AC 70, Top Fin 20
Aquatic Life 2x24W T5HO
2 x Yeast DIY CO2 bottles.
Flourish root tab
Big Al's plant supplement

1 female German blue ram
10 cherry barbs 6m 4f
1 black line flying foxes
1 male betta
8 amano shrimps

Amazon swords
crypto wentii brown
hygrophila borymosa
Java fern roof
Java moss
moss ball
jungle val
And algae, of course

Full tank on 2011.10.02









Full tank today 2013.03.29
Bigger moss balls, decrease in java fern.









Side view today 2013.03.29









Moss roof 2013.03.29


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nice!*

Love this tank!

So natural and untamed! The fish clearly are having a great time in your tank being in full breeding hue.

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------

